# BMW 1 Series 118d



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Just bought my first beemer and have to say I am very happy with it after the first few days with it and 300 miles under its belt with me. Its a 118d ES Edition, 2009 5 door, low mileage too! :car:

Drives great, lovely driving position, very economical with the Efficient Dynamics but has good power when needed!

Looking forward to getting a full detail done, including correction but guess that wont be until after the winter and when some better weather comes nearer the spring.

In the meantime I may upgrade the headlight bulbs - does anyone know how easy this is to do - access from under the bonnet or in through the wheel arch liner?

Here's the car from the garage's photos - its in Graphite Metallic Grey:










Photos and write ups to come as and when I can!

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats enjoy.

Get onto http://www.babybmw.net/ for some tips etc.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a beautiful BMW there lovely colour, what mpg do those give, 30 pound road tax year i believe on them, very connected drive on those, been in a 123 d, they are quick.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a beautiful BMW there lovely colour, what mpg do those give, 30 pound road tax year i believe on them, very connected drive on those, been in a 123 d, they are quick.


Yep, £30 tax a year :thumb:

Currently getting 39mpg around town and had 47mpg on a long run this weekend, but it should improve in time, as the car only has 13k miles and is 2.5 years old!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ryand said:


> Yep, £30 tax a year :thumb:
> 
> Currently getting 39mpg around town and had 47mpg on a long run this weekend, but it should improve in time, as the car only has 13k miles and is 2.5 years old!


i really like these 1 series, don't really like the new version out.

£30 pound road tax a year is brilliant, just wish i had the money to change my car, i would sway for this or a civic type r.

Thats very good mileage for one those.

In matter of fact my cousin has one, in white with the m sport package such as the 18 in alloys and the skirts, he's placed a k and n air filter, plus he's chipped it, and it does go well, strong power delivery, might be worth a shot on yours.

The other one i have been in is a 123d m sport, and that has plenty of torque and power through the rev range, that was very quick in all the gears but in wet the traction control light was flashing all the time.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice, Just dont expect to get anywhere in bad weather with summer tyres...but your in the right end of the country.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

GJM said:


> Very nice, Just dont expect to get anywhere in bad weather with summer tyres...but your in the right end of the country.


Cheers, yes read that the Bridgestone RE050 run flats on it are not that great generally, let alone in snow! Trouble is 205/50/17 in RFT size/type has very limited options.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats what they run on, they are rear wheel drive so there will a bit of difficulty on the roads, same with the mercs as well.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I like, the tax is free for the first year when new too :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ryand said:


> Cheers, yes read that the Bridgestone RE050 run flats on it are not that great generally, let alone in snow! Trouble is 205/50/17 in RFT size/type has very limited options.


Sack the runflats mate, it was one of the first things i done on the 5 series went from 18 inch alloys to 19inch wrapped in Falken FK452 transformed the car.

Just get yourself a spare wheel kit its worth it in the long run. :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Sack the runflats mate, it was one of the first things i done on the 5 series went from 18 inch alloys to 19inch wrapped in Falken FK452 transformed the car.
> 
> Just get yourself a spare wheel kit its worth it in the long run. :thumb:


Doesnt that effect the RF sensor on the wheel though, by using non RT rubber and putting mouse in if needed, assuming thats what you mean by spare wheel kit? Have plenty of tread left for now, but want to be lined up ready with a plan by the time they need changing! RF not cheap either!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ryand said:


> Doesnt that effect the RF sensor on the wheel though, by using non RT rubber and putting mouse in if needed, assuming thats what you mean by spare wheel kit? Have plenty of tread left for now, but want to be lined up ready with a plan by the time they need changing! RF not cheap either!


Nah there is no sensor or that, the spare wheel kit contains a steel space saver, jack and wheel brace.

RF's arent cheap and are horrible drive too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

ryand said:


> Doesnt that effect the RF sensor on the wheel though, by using non RT rubber and putting mouse in if needed, assuming thats what you mean by spare wheel kit? Have plenty of tread left for now, but want to be lined up ready with a plan by the time they need changing! RF not cheap either!


No sensors as such. It works by detecting a difference in the rolling diameter of the wheel.
I am wary of changing spec until my car is out of warranty, and when I do the insurance company will be informed. Dont want to give either of them the excuse to back out of claim should the need to arise.
I read somewhere so it might be worth asking, your wheels may be designed for runflats i.e they have a different lip so fitting normal tyres (if they do go on properly) may not be wise. It was something I had never heard before so its stuck with me as it made me think about my own future tyre options. I dont have room for a spare so would have to get a pump and gel pack. My e92 didn`t come with a jack or wheel brace.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

ryand said:


> In the meantime I may upgrade the headlight bulbs - does anyone know how easy this is to do - access from under the bonnet or in through the wheel arch liner?


Under the bonnet. It's not actually that tight, but it is quite fiddly and necessitated the use of a small mirror to discover that I had actually bent the retaining clips (these were, surprisingly, more flimsy than any other car I had changed a lamp on). I _hated_ my 118d when I first got it (2006 car) but it grew on me with time - I would probably have warmed to it immediately if it had the later, more powerful engine. Never quite got used to the lack of the space, but they go well and driving position is very good.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Nah there is no sensor or that, the spare wheel kit contains a steel space saver, jack and wheel brace.
> 
> RF's arent cheap and are horrible drive too.


Thanks, no room in the boot for a wheel so it would have to be moose or stay on RFT. Need to do some more miles and see and go from there, cheers.


----------



## Gully (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks lovely 

£30 Road Tax:doublesho Thats great!!

Enjoy the car mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would put a k and n air filter and chip it, will make the car more responsive.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your 1 series is looking very nice


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice choice fella, as Grizzle said when the time comes that you need new tyres go for a 'normal' non runflat tyre.

Did this on my Z4 & it transformed the ride/handling..just carry a can of tyre weld in the boot:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Nice choice fella, as Grizzle said when the time comes that you need new tyres go for a 'normal' non runflat tyre.
> 
> Did this on my Z4 & it transformed the ride/handling..just carry a can of tyre weld in the boot:thumb:


Does the tyre weld ruin the tyre if used and cause any issues to the rim? Any issues with insurance moving away from rft? Cheers Chris!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

ryand said:


> Does the tyre weld ruin the tyre if used and cause any issues to the rim? Any issues with insurance moving away from rft? Cheers Chris!


No issues with the rim if tyre weld is used, well from what I researched anyway & first hand experience @ work...bit of a clean up & it'd be good to go.
If you speak to tyre fitters, most say that a non runflat tyre shouldn't be repaired after using tyre foam & should be replaced.

Obviously a run flat tyre technically can't be repaired either if you get a puncture so both scenario's require a new tyre but it's a darn sight cheaper buying a non runflat!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks good Ryan, agree with Chris on the tyre suggestion front, have had a fair few guys at work doing the same thing on their motors of late, especially the BMW Mini boys..............:car:

Look forward to seeing it in the New Year..........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Getting Xmas itchy feet now so if the weather is ok tomorrow I might see what I can get done on the beemer!


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I love my 118d :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223213

Hope you enjoy it mate, keep us updated with how you're getting along with it!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice , as said get rid of those run flats and get some tyre weld. I kept the standard wheels and tyres for winter and changed them for some non run flats in the summer with bigger alloys.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Continental rf's are good.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Car detailed now - write up and full photos now in The Showroom here


----------

